# 2 Gigabit LAN through Teaming



## Meltdown (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i have new Gigabyte board that has this feature and this what they say it will do

(Teaming functionality enabled allows 2 single connections to act as 1 single connection for twice the bandwidth, improving overall throughput with lower CPU utilization.

Prevents network downtime by transferring the workload from a failed port to a working port. 

Receive Side Scaling balances the network traffic load evenly between 2 CPU cores in order to improve performance. 

Adjusts power consumption automatically according to your LAN cable lengths, up to 10% power savings.)  

1 Has any body used this LAN feature ?   
2 My thought is if this works this could help in online gaming with lost packets ?
3 do yo need two ip addresses to make this work?

any insight to this feature would welcomed


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2009)

teaming wont do shit for gaming.

Its only purpose is to act as a 2Gb network port, which really doesnt help unless people on BOTH ends have RAID arrays to get the speed up.


----------



## Tau (Mar 27, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Well i have new Gigabyte board that has this feature and this what they say it will do
> 
> (Teaming functionality enabled allows 2 single connections to act as 1 single connection for twice the bandwidth, improving overall throughput with lower CPU utilization.
> 
> ...




You will notice NO change for gaming... considering most modems are 10baseT anyways... or at best 100baseT (docsis3?)

You wont even use up a single gigabit port unless you have a fairly seriouse raid array on each end (one to read the data from, one to write it to) that can sit in the 100MB/s range.

Teaming is mostly used in the server world, or were failover is needed.  When one port dies the other picks it up so you have no down time.  Also in cases were you need to surpas 1Gb/s transfer (Fileservers) will use multiple Gig NICs, as sometimes there is enough data trnasfer to max one out... with multiple it makes the pipe coming out of the server that much bigger... assuming the drives in the server can supply it that fast.

For you though you will see ZERO change.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Mar 27, 2009)

We use this everyday at work. 

We team 2 nics into a single public team and set the team up for Network Fault Tolerance and Load balance. Some times, we set the team up for fail over support aswell. 

very handy to have a team on a server that needs to handle massive database/backup operations with out losing connection/packets etc.


----------



## Papahyooie (Mar 27, 2009)

You'd also need a managed router am i right? One that supports teaming, which a linksys it aint.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 27, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> You'd also need a managed router am i right? One that supports teaming, which a linksys it aint.



Depends on what you want to accomplish.

Failover (NIC or switch) and adaptive load balancing are configured solely on the NIC side. While link aggregation (static or dynamic) is configured on the switch as well. There may be more modes, as well as vendor proprietary modes, but those are the common ones.

I have link aggregation for all servers and switch to switch links here at work. Can do up to 8 links in a team, but I only have 2 per server/switch (we're not that big, 40-seat). Though if we consolidate the number of servers here in the near future, we'd up the links as each server is handling more.


----------



## Meltdown (Mar 27, 2009)

Well i do have raid 0 but its not a big array my other thought was one line would be looking for another path sooner when one failed, So guess this is all big hype or the world isn't ready for teaming

My only purpose is gaming so if there is no improvement i don't want to go through the hassles of setting it up for no gains

thanks every one for comments i am always willing to learn thanks again


----------



## Tau (Mar 27, 2009)

Papahyooie said:


> You'd also need a managed router am i right? One that supports teaming, which a linksys it aint.



Just need a switch that supports teaming.  A managed switch just makes routing/vlans easyer to setup/manage.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2009)

Meltdown said:


> Well i do have raid 0 but its not a big array my other thought was one line would be looking for another path sooner when one failed, So guess this is all big hype or the world isn't ready for teaming
> 
> My only purpose is gaming so if there is no improvement i don't want to go through the hassles of setting it up for no gains
> 
> thanks every one for comments i am always willing to learn thanks again



yeah, assuming that path is in the local area. if your ISP goes down for example - hows teaming gunna save you? it cant.

Teaming is *not* for internet use. its for LAN use.


----------

